# mobile home service.



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Under a building, and Under concrete are 2 different things, thats why the NEC mentions both instances.. the inspector is wack job.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree the inspector is wrong. If the wires to the mobile home were not protected with an OCPD he would be correct but that is not the case.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've come up from the pedestal before and ran on concrete piers under a trailer before with no problems. This really has nothing to do with it being a trailer. The wiring method has to be compliant with the location. PVC can be used for exposed applications.

If the trailer is getting skirted I would say it's not subject to damage. If it isn't then you would have to use Sch 80 in my neck of the woods. Same with anything exposed above grade.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

> How to do guys hook up mobile homes?


i hook'em up exactly like you did.



> am i wrong?


IMO, no.

i wonder if that same inspector would consider a crawlspace under a stemwall house "not under a building" because the floor is framed?

Totally impractical to pick a ditch under anything.

i see the writing on the wall for sch. 80 rigid NM conduit though.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We do it like you described all the time. Schedule 40 is usually sufficient, since those conductors have overcurrent protection at the source.

I see you are in PA --- usually there are several inspection agencies available there. Try using a different inspection agency.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The inspector is wrong wrong wrong. If what he said was true, how could you ever emerge from grade and enter the mobile home? Encase the conduit in concrete? He's just plain wrong


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The inspector is wrong wrong wrong. If what he said was true, how could you ever emerge from grade and enter the mobile home? Encase the conduit in concrete? He's just plain wrong


Transition to sch. 80 I suppose.

The inspector is wrong regardless.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Transition to sch. 80 I suppose.
> 
> The inspector is wrong regardless.


No....in minimum burial depth chart, there is no difference in depths between 40 and 80. His, nor your reasoning makes sense...


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No....in minimum burial depth chart, there is no difference in depths between 40 and 80. His, nor your reasoning makes sense...


Minimum depth? 

You said emerge from grade. I took that as leaving the ground, exposed, into the trailer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Minimum depth?
> 
> You said emerge from grade. I took that as leaving the ground, exposed, into the trailer.


Wow,,,you're just as slow as the inspector...

I'm not even gonna try again.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Wow,,,you're just as slow as the inspector...
> 
> I understand what you're saying about trenching the entire way, chief.
> 
> No need to be a diq about it.:thumbsup:


----------

